

Anonymous hacks Panda Security in response to LulzSec arrests - mck-
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/anonymous-hacks-panda-security-in-response-to-lulzsec-arrests/10542

======
gabaix
On his Twitter account, CTO Luis Corrons continues taunting Anonymous after
the facts.

I don't understand why Panda lets one of his employee behave like this. He
looks emotionally involved. He's making those hacker's efforts more visible.

~~~
Karunamon
>On his Twitter account, CTO Luis Corrona continues taunting Anonymous after
the facts.

And when it comes to anon, taunting them is quite possibly the dumbest fucking
thing you can do. They're just feeding the fire and possibly getting further
attacks set up.

Don't feed the troll!

~~~
mc32
Next time, before they taunt, they should think about setting up a honeypot. I
mean, might as well try to get something out of the deal.

------
rdl
I wonder which specific Gibson novel we now live in.

~~~
Jimmie
As apathetic as I am towards anon, lulzsec and hacktivism in general sometimes
I can't help pausing and thinking "I live in a would where people are battling
digitally. That's fucking cool."

~~~
fuzzix
"I live in a would where people are battling digitally"

The fact that a guy actually named "Dotcom" is public enemy #1 to the old
elites, prehaps we are in the midst of some 90s Neal Stephenson whimsy :)

------
TheCapn
Pastebin from the attack: <http://pastebin.com/LM9vdNWy>

Some interesting data on there...

Si prefieres LogMeIn Free: <https://secure.logmein.com/> Login:
PSISuport@pandasecurity.com Contraseña: panda01

...

El login de Windows, puedes usar cualquiera de los nuestros Usuario:
nombre.apellido Password: Panda12345

Secure? Not so much.

As big as this might be for Anon I'm afraid they must've just guessed at
passwords if that is the form of password security they used.

The root passwords were more secure but I'm willing to bet that the Windows
logon(s) provided above had a file somewhere (Desktop perhaps) with the
passwords in plain view. PasswordSafe or the like may have been used but
chances are it had a password of similar strength to those above.

------
olalonde
It makes me sad to see seemingly talented and well intentioned individuals and
go down such a destructive path.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yeah, imagine all the good Panda Security folks could do if they had chosen
differently.

~~~
coderdude
You don't have to be that lazy. You know as well as any other chemically well-
balanced individual that two wrongs don't make a right. I can't tell who is
doing a better job of feeding the trolls, you or I.

~~~
SkyMarshal
My bad, tried to resist, but just couldn't. Won't do it again, know it
degrades the conversation.

However, I'm not feeling too bad about it. I'm disgusted at the US government
bankrupting itself partly by enriching its revolving-door cronies in the
security industrial complex [1][2], who in turn give us security theater in
order to justify the government bankrupting itself partly by enriching its
cronies... ad infinitum.

And the casualties are our rights and civil liberties and ultimately a
potential currency-centered financial crisis that could make 2007/2008 look
like spilled milk. What's going on is not sustainable in any way, shape, or
form, and cannot end well. If Anonymous, Wikileaks, or anyone else helps shine
light on this insanity before its too late, even if they have to be a little
naughty but not truly evil to do so, then more power to them.

1\. <http://projects.washingtonpost.com/top-secret-america/>

2\. <http://projects.wsj.com/surveillance-catalog/>

------
Karunamon
The borg have lost their qu- leader, so now they go rampant.

 _sigh_

Anon, I love you, but I hate you sometimes.

~~~
Indyan
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3675090>

Anyways, It will be interesting to see if Anonymous can actually survive the
recent Fed strike. Without some sort of a leadership, Anon will descend into
chaos due to infighting.

The signs are there even in this attack. Have a look at the press release.
Typically, Anonymous press releases are written in hyperbolic, but
grammatically correct English. This one seems to written be written by a
shabby teenager.

------
einhverfr
So the interesting question is what next?

The feds have arrested five individuals associated with Anonymous. Anonymous
struck back, albeit in a somewhat childish way, reminding me of the KFC
bombing in Jakarta in response to ABB's trial (not well planned, ad hoc attack
which was both visible and largely ineffective at causing real damage).

Will Anonymous be able to recover, and carry out other high profile hactivism
attacks? Or will they degenerate into more of what we see here?

I am not trying to draw moral equivalencies here. However, it seems that when
looking at social positions relative to law enforcement, that's the closest
parallel that comes to my mind at least in my experience.

~~~
syaz1
>Anonymous struck back, albeit in a somewhat childish way,

According to the article, Anon claimed Panda Sec helped jail 25 anons. How is
that childish, purely from target perspective? It's either Law Enforcers, or
their affiliates.

